# Gorgeous Kindle covers



## Carol Hanrahan

I just found this website for Kindle covers. What a neat design and beautiful fabrics!

http://www.etsy.com/shop/beesocks?page=1

I don't come to this part of Kindle Boards very often, so I hope I'm not repeating a thread already started!

Carol


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

I've never seen these. They're different from anything seen....very nice!


----------



## JJB

Those are very pretty. Please write a review if you get one.


----------



## 17284

Carol, do u know if they stock flame retardant covers for kindlegongs?


----------



## Vet

Cute! I noticed there are 3 corners instead of 4.


----------



## Patrizia

how cute.. Love the pirate one and the one with the girl... they are kind of spread out so searching for them you see more.. very cute!! and reasonable


----------



## freelantzer

These are adorable! I love the vivid jungle print. What skin to match it, though?


----------



## tiggeerrific

really cute please post if you get one


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

This one is my favorite. 
http://ny-image1.etsy.com/il_fullxfull.157151941.jpg


----------



## Marisa14

Cute


----------



## Margaret

very cute covers and also reasonably priced


----------



## freelantzer

The cover that I wanted to order is gone today.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

I bet if you email her, she'll try to get you the cover you want.


----------



## Patrizia

She has posted here before.. very nice woman and has a terrific FB page as well.. she is under the namae Beesocks here on the boards!


----------



## julip

Those are really pretty - thanks for sharing! I love the poppy print.


----------



## beesocks

hah, I've been a lurker on this board forever, but I've always been too shy to post.  what a nice surprise to find this thread 


if anyone has any questions about the covers please let me know, and I will do my best to answer


----------



## harpangel36

How is the Kindle secured in the upper left hand corner?


----------



## drenee

beesocks, welcome to KB.  You do have very nice covers.  Hope you've got some material set aside for all the new K3s that are going to be hitting the market.
deb


----------



## beesocks

thank you drenee 

harpangel36
When I make the covers with fabric corners, I usually just use three corners.  Its quite secure, and just really hard to get the kindle in and out if I use four corners, due to the non-stretchy fabric I use.  I do make covers with four elastic corners from time to time, it usually depends on what fabrics look nicest when I'm putting everything together   I can always do three fabric corners and one elastic corner, and I've done two outer fabric corners and two inner elastic corners  

I hope that made sense


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Some of these Kindle covers are on sale! I like the blue swirly one.

http://www.etsy.com/listing/39938122/soft-cover-sale-kindle-2-cover-blue


----------



## jennamayswan

The swirls are beautiful but I still lurve the vintage leather ones!  Shame about the price-tag though!


----------



## Shetlander

Oh, love the covers and the prices are so reasonable.  Do you think they'd work for the K3 or do you need time to try one out to make sure?  I especially like the Asian themed and would love one of the Giesha patterns (or the Chinese children).


----------



## Steph H

Those swirls are very pretty, and I like the paisley one also that someone else posted.  I just sent beesocks a message through etsy to ask about the swirls (with some modifications to the peripherals; different spine color, for instance) for my upcoming K3 and the paisley (with some other modifications to the peripherals, such as different button color and internal fabric) for my DX.  Hopefully some custom modifications will be doable!


----------



## luvmy4brats

beesocks, don't be shy... We don't bite!


----------



## beesocks

Hi, yes, I'm working on K3 covers, but I don't actually have one of course   Like all of the other cover makers, we're caught in the gap between wanting and getting (like everyone I suppose   )

I'm always open to making changes or different fabric combinations, as long as I have the materials.

luvmy4brats your thread over on the amazon boards helped me finally update my k2 a few months ago when everyone was waiting for the updates!  thank you


----------



## Shetlander

Thanks beesocks.  Please let us know when your K3 covers are ready!


----------



## beesocks

All right, I've posted a few K3 covers in the shop. 

http://www.etsy.com/shop/beesocks


----------



## Steph H

Steph H said:


> Those swirls are very pretty, and I like the paisley one also that someone else posted. I just sent beesocks a message through etsy to ask about the swirls (with some modifications to the peripherals; different spine color, for instance) for my upcoming K3 and the paisley (with some other modifications to the peripherals, such as different button color and internal fabric) for my DX. Hopefully some custom modifications will be doable!


Responding to myself.... 

Unfortunately, Beesocks doesn't have anymore of the blue swirly fabric to make a K3 cover out of.







She's going to keep an eye out for more, or something similar or another good blues/purples kind of fabric.

She's modifying the paisley DX cover shown to make a custom cover for me, to put in a solid bubblegum pink interior and clear plastic corners, and I think a pink button for the cover.










http://www.etsy.com/transaction/32934858

And I also bought the cherry blossom K3 cover she just posted, as is with no customization! LOL, because I thought it was very pretty (quite different than the blue swirls I originally asked about, eh?).










http://www.etsy.com/transaction/32934857


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Beesocks, how are sales?  Any new patterns coming out?


----------



## Steph H

I'm hoping the 3 covers I bought from her will be in my mailbox (or on my porch) when I get home from work today. In addition to the two I posted above, I did end up getting another K3 cover in the blue swirly fabric I originally wanted as she found some more stashed in another location (and decided to keep the cherry blossom K3 cover as well). So although I'm not expecting to have my k3 until probably tomorrow -- still shows 'shipping soon' -- at least the covers should be here today (or tomorrow). I'll post pics when I get 'em!


----------



## beesocks

its going well, thank you Carol.    

I'm waiting for feedback from the first wave of K3 cover purchasers (like Steph H) to see what changes may be necessary.  I'm nowhere near the first wave of K3s, so I'm anxious to see how they look in the covers myself!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Steph, pics would be great!  Isn't it hard to wait?


----------



## freelantzer

Hey, I haven't been to this thread for a while. I just wanted to update. I emailed Beesocks about the cover I had seen that sold out. She was amazing, totally worked with me, sent me pics of various combos of fabrics, and made me a totally custom cover using some new fabrics and the one that I originally fell in love with. It is beautiful! I will post pics  when  I figure out how to do so.


----------



## freelantzer

This is the cover--the beautiful fabric I fell in love with.



















And this is the inside--Beesocks sent me a bunch of fabric choices, I picked these. I love them!










I think this skin would look good with it.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Those are really gorgeous pictures!  I love the fabric you chose!


----------



## Shetlander

I _really _ like the look of these covers. Have you received your K3 yet? Wondering how it fits into the corners. Thanks!


----------



## beesocks

ooh, Freelantzer that skin is really pretty!  I bet it will look perfect with that jungle fabric.  Thank you for posting your pics.  I've been looking for more of that fabric, but no luck so far 

I'm still waiting on my k3, I'm really excited and anxiously awaiting!  If anyone out there has one of my K3 covers and their K3 in hand, I would appreciate any feedback or opinions you may have.


----------



## freelantzer

Shetlander said:


> I _really _ like the look of these covers. Have you received your K3 yet? Wondering how it fits into the corners. Thanks!


My cover is actually for my K2. I just realized that I posted a pic of the K3 style skin with it. Sorry for the confusion. My K2 fits snugly inside this cover. The K3 is way too small to keep in this cover.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Oh, I didn't realize the K3 is smaller than the K2.  Lovely fabrics!


----------



## LindaN

Those are great.  Thanks for posting them.  I would like to see them with the flap open too.


----------



## EllaGahnt

Hello All! 
My beautiful Kindle finally arrived!!! I'm so happy! I wanted to show you pictures of my new lovely in its beautiful new case by Beesocks! The front that closes over the top of the Kindle is just a bit tight, but I'm thinking that's an advantage as long as I put it to sleep before closing it. Thanks, Beesocks!!  (Sorry about the size of the pics...I need to learn how to resize them.)


----------



## beesocks

oh, it looks so pretty in there!  thank you for posting the pics!  You've made my day, you're the first 'live' k3 I've seen in my covers   I'm sorry if its too tight, if its really bad I can make another and exchange it for you?  I do still have a bit of that fabric left in the stash, I believe.


----------



## MAGreen

Beautiful! Beesocks, I love your covers! And what a great price! Love the other items too! You are very talented!


----------



## beesocks

thank you MAGreen, I do like making them, and picking out the fabric combinations. 

Thats a cute kitty in your avatar!


----------



## meeko350

I got mine too! I love love love it!










Reading Mode:









Travel Mode/Toddler Proof (i hope)









Access to Charger while fully protected

















It is completely secure for traveling in the little pockets & straps, but I feel much better about leaving it on my nightstand in the big pocket since I have a nosy 3 year old son. I can read with it either way and have access to all of the buttons either way. It took me a little bit to figure out where to put the elastic band while reading because the dangling was getting on my nerves (a bit OCD). I ended up looping it horizontally around the top and it holds the front & back together tightly.

Thanks Beesocks!!


----------



## meeko350

The pics looked clear on my phone & laptop...not sure why they look fuzzy here..sorry.


----------



## EllaGahnt

Thanks, Beesocks! I think the tightness will work out well.

Beautiful covers! I like the little pocket. Am I seeing correctly...that the pocket flaps down so you can access the keyboard? If so, thats fantastic!! Love these covers...great prices, too!


----------



## meeko350

No the big pocket doesn't flip down.  It actually has 2 different types of bottom pockets.  The little pockets are attached to the corners of the big pocket.  I store it in the big pocket so hopefully it will be harder for my 3 year old to get out if he gets curious.  I can slip it out and into the corner pockets for reading, but I can read with it it either way.  I asked for the big pocket so I would feel more secure while traveling with it, but its extremely secure with just the little pockets on bottom & two bands on top.  I'll still travel with it in the big pocket though since that's how I'll already have it stored.


----------



## EllaGahnt

Oh....boy what a great idea! I want one like that, too! Thanks a lot!! I bought an original Kindle cover in blue without the light, but I like these so much, I think I'm sending Amazon's cover back. Beesocks can get all my cover money.


----------



## beesocks

Aww, my kindle 3 is here!  its so tiny and perfect and little   and the screen!!

I will be reworking the designs a bit and should have some more up in a few days!  My earlier models were pretty spot on size wise, but just a little tweaking I think for perfection


----------



## EllaGahnt

Whoo Hooo! That's great! Can't wait to see 'em....enjoy your new baby. I'm really enjoying mine in your cover (getting lots of compliments from folks)...but I'm looking forward to buying another one of your covers.


----------



## meeko350

With your talent, I bet you could figure out a way to turn those ugly amazon covers into a beautiful work of art. I would love to try the lighted cover, but they are just too plain.


----------



## beesocks

I have had a request for a 'cover for a cover' to go over the lighted cover.  I'm pondering it, but I don't have the lighted cover, so its a bit tricky working out where everything is     It would be fun to kind of change your 'slipcover' for different seasons or whatever.


----------



## beesocks

I have three new k3 covers in the store and a bunch coming later tonight


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Beesocks, I wonder if cat fabric Kindle covers would be popular?


----------



## beesocks

I have cat fabric Carol, I should make one and see


----------



## unknown2cherubim

beesocks said:


> I have had a request for a 'cover for a cover' to go over the lighted cover. I'm pondering it, but I don't have the lighted cover, so its a bit tricky working out where everything is  It would be fun to kind of change your 'slipcover' for different seasons or whatever.


Actually, I'd be interested in such a thing. My main gripe with the my lighted Amazon cover is that it is so boring and without personality. I'd think you'd just have to have a button-hole type of slot to allow the light to come in and out.


----------



## luvmy4brats

beesocks said:


> I have had a request for a 'cover for a cover' to go over the lighted cover. I'm pondering it, but I don't have the lighted cover, so its a bit tricky working out where everything is  It would be fun to kind of change your 'slipcover' for different seasons or whatever.


I'd be interested in something like this as well.


----------



## Patricia

Luvmy4brats said:


> I'd be interested in something like this as well.


I'd be interested, also.


----------



## Shetlander

I really love my Beesocks cover.  Got it in a sparkly leopard print and it is too cute.


----------



## beesocks

Thanks Shetlander   I'm glad you like it!

I got an Amazon lighted cover yesterday, and as soon as the weekend is over (my brother is getting married tomorrow!)  I'll start figuring out a slipcover for it


----------



## beesocks

All right, I don't know if anyone is still interested, but I've worked out the cover for a cover 
I have a few listed so far and hope to get a few more up soon.

http://www.etsy.com/shop/beesocks/search?search_query=slipcover&search_type=user_shop_ttt_id_5116659&shopname=beesocks

Thank you!


----------



## unknown2cherubim

beesocks said:


> All right, I don't know if anyone is still interested, but I've worked out the cover for a cover
> I have a few listed so far and hope to get a few more up soon.
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/shop/beesocks/search?search_query=slipcover&search_type=user_shop_ttt_id_5116659&shopname=beesocks
> 
> Thank you!


Very pretty! Looks like you worked out the tricky details well, too.


----------



## beesocks

thanks unknown2cherubim 
I went through ages of failed prototypes before I had a eureka moment


----------



## BJHunter

Oooh and one that is glittery, I have never seen that before! Those are really nice, I will keep them in mind when it is time to replace my m-edge.


----------



## BlondeStylus

The Beesocks covers are really nice!  Something else to obsess over! lol


----------



## beesocks

I've added Nook Touch covers to the lineup if any kindlers out there have one as an additional reader 
http://www.etsy.com/listing/75961195/nook-touch-cover-nouveau-floral-hard


----------



## beesocks

I've added slipcovers for the Amazon leather cover without the light 
http://www.etsy.com/listing/79549627/cute-slipcover-for-amazon-unlighted


----------



## unitbit

I know my wife would love the idea of different seasons haha


----------



## beesocks

LOL, that's actually not a bad idea  
(and finally an excuse to buy those seasonal fabrics   )


----------



## hakimast

Holy cow, those look awesome!


----------



## Rick Chesler

I like this one:

http://www.amazon.com/EXPEDITION-GREEN-GOLD-Eco-Threat-ebook/dp/B005H93E6Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313466825&sr=1-1


----------



## hakimast

That does not appear to be a cover Rick


----------



## zeus

Nice covers, thanks!


----------



## James Lorenz

Wow, those are very nice! Thanks!


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Definitely getting my next cover or two here! They are gorgeous! Also thinking Christmas gifts for my sister!


----------



## Sharon Red

Seriously,  I can't say it enough, great covers!


----------



## shiny_cherry41

wow! those designs are very cool, suited for different kinds of personality.


----------



## beesocks

Here's a shirtless vampire slipcover for the Halloween season  although my Mom says that she thought the whole point of a kindle was so that people _couldn't_ tell when you're reading a book with a half-naked man on the cover 
http://www.etsy.com/listing/82302062/slipcover-for-kindle-lighted-leather


----------



## Alice Coyl

I see you have an iPad cover. Are you able to customize covers? I have an Acer A500 Android tablet. It is 7.2" x 10.4" and I was wondering if you could fit it. The iPad cover won't fit.


----------



## beesocks

Hi Alice, I can make covers based on measurements and research, but I'd have to study the Acer tablet a bit.  Sometimes buttons, ports and jacks are in inconvenient places and the corners may cover them.  Most of the time you can still use the buttons through the fabric corners though, as they aren't too thick.


----------

